# IH 1586 vs IH 5288



## BigRed1086 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey guys, 
I am looking at get another tractor, I am looking at a IH 1586 or a IH 5288. They are both 2wd and have duals. I just wanted to know what pros and cons of both tractors. I know they are both around the 160 HP and I know the 1586 only has a 3 speed tranny. I dont know much at all of the 88 seires. Any help will be great, thanks.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The 88 series has a nice shifting pattern whereby you can shift between adjacent gears on the fly (1-2, 3-4, 4-5, etc). They sort of combined the TA control with the gear shifter. We rented a 5288 one year for chopping before I got my 1066. It was a nice tractor, though it had a bit too much electronic stuff on the dash for my tastes. I have never used an 86 series so I can't compare.


----------



## Tyrexs (Jan 11, 2012)

We have both on our farm, The 86 is a really reliable tractor and a work horse along with having simple shifts, but the 5288 has considerably more power plus the TA. The only downside is the 5288 does have more electronics, but doesn't steer away from how long they last and how good they perform. The 1586 also has alot of trouble with cold starts, compared to the 5288 which doesn't have to be plugged in as long or cranked as long.


----------

